# Using heat gun on trim



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Morning all

I am looking at using a heat gun to re-black some plastic bumpers and trim, now I don’t own a heat gun so looking at getting a cheap one / cheap second hand one from the bay but I am looking for tips on doing it. I have searched around and found it suggest, pictures of it done and videos of it being done but no explanation. The two main things I am wondering is what temperature is needed? As looking around heat guns have quite a wide range of temperatures. The second question, where the bumpers and trim meet painted bodywork how do you avoid over heating the body panels?

The trim stays grey even when wet so I know it is too far gone for just trim restorer hence the heat gun but to keep them black I have some wolf's trim coat which hopefully should delay further fading.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You would be surprised what a decent trim dressing will do.
Try rubbing some cooking oil in them and see what happens. 
Off the shelf AG bumper and trim dressing or i think its rejuvenate by is it autofinesse.
May need a few applications but safer than a heat gun if your not sure. Its VERY easy to put too much heat in and end up with a gooey mess


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251238614394

This is all you need. I promise.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

I picked up some AG trim last year in halfords 3 for 2, applied a couple of coats of that but within couple months it was grey again so trying to find a more perminant solution.

I will have a look at that bumper paint


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If your using a heat gun, start at lowest setting and see how you go before upping the temp.

As for protecting other sections especially painted plastics, most new guns will have all teh attachments that protect surrounding areas from the heat from the nozzle so directs only where needed and heat will transfer through the trim panel so you may not need to get really close to the edges but dont hang about in one place to long as stated you could end up with a melted area.

once done keep it protected as often heat gun treatment is one shot correction as you have brought the remaining oils to the surface.

Once back any dressing you wish but from my personal testing the Mer trim and bumper gel and the carplan black wax last ages.

The Black Wax wins overall for me, its messy or can be but has stood all weather and its super cheap.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Greboth said:


> I picked up some AG trim last year in halfords 3 for 2, applied a couple of coats of that but within couple months it was grey again so trying to find a more perminant solution.
> 
> I will have a look at that bumper paint


It is great stuff. I put it on my 205 GTI trim 18 months ago and it is still going strong.

Take no notice of the word 'paint' on the ad. It is a dye.

It works a treat.

Not my 205 but example how it works:-

http://forum.205gtidrivers.com/index.php?showtopic=119119


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

when i used the heat gun method i just kept the gun moving all the time and that seemed to prevent to much heat build up.

The method does work wonders.

I am sure i have shown these pics before but here goes


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, I have read before about the heat gun being a one time only treatment so I think I will try the dye first. Even if it only lasts 12 months I can deal with applying it once a year.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I would be a little worried about what impact the heat is having on the surrounding paint.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ADW111S said:


> I would be a little worried about what impact the heat is having on the surrounding paint.


Exposed to more heat from uv at times.

Only concern with painted plastics possibly.

Swift passes.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

james_death said:


> Exposed to more heat from uv at times.
> 
> Only concern with painted plastics possibly.
> 
> Swift passes.


Agreed. Isnt paint baked anyway when it is applied.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Take a sheet of aluminum foil and fold it a few times into rectangle that will have some strength and retain its shape. Then use it as a shield to protect the painted panels by holding up to the edge of the plastic you're heating it up. Just like the house painters that spray the paint on and use a 3ft long aluminum blade to hold up along the corner/window trim to prevent overspray.

Wear a glove on the hand that is holding the foil and make the edger shield big enough so that when you're holding it the heat gun won't be blowing on your fingers. It will be sufficient to keep the painted panels from heating up too much.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great little article in practical sports bikes about plastic trim renovation.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

james_death said:


> Great little article in practical sports bikes about plastic trim renovation.


Got a Link?


----------

